# No network connection after reinstalling Windows XP



## philiptake (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello,

After I reformatted my computer (an emachines) I cannot find a LAN connection, even though it was working before I reformatted. I have a working network. I dont see any network connections. I think I may need to install the driver or something, but I tried getting the drivers from the emachines website, and they did not work. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## philiptake (Jul 14, 2004)

nevermind, i found the drivers off the website and everything works now.!


----------



## aep2ace (May 9, 2008)

Hi, i am currently having the same issue(recently reformatted and there in not network connection anywhere...)and i was wondering if you could provide a link to the drivers.


----------

